# Ear position (pics included). What's your thoughts on this?



## Fern's Mummy

Hi Everyone!

As most of you know by now, Fern is my first Chi so I'm still learning all about them and their ways, etc. and one thing I have noticed is the position of Fern's ears. Normally throughout the day her ears are pointed straight up, like this: 










However, the night before last I was taking some pics of her for a thread on this forum which was about comparing their sizes to the size of a can of pop or other item of similar height. As I was doing this she seemed a little uneasy sitting on my cold stone table with a mug next to her (she was wary of it) lol, and I noticed the position of her ears changed and started sticking out to the sides more instead of pointing straight upwards, like this:











See the difference? Do you know why they do this? Was it because she was a little uneasy and not happy? Throughout the day she's as happy as Larry and her ears are normally pointed straight up, I think. 
I'm thinking because she didn't like sitting on the cold table having her piccie took her ears changed position  What do you think? I could be well off the mark about this though, maybe they change position for no reason at all  Do any of you know?

Thanks Everyone x


----------



## avbjessup

Dogs put their ears down and back when they are being submissive. Chis ears rest at a 45 degree angle (by standard anyway) when they are relaxed. Ears straight up means they are alert. A lot of dog's communication is with the position of their ears.


----------



## Fern's Mummy

avbjessup said:


> Dogs put their ears down and back when they are being submissive. Chis ears rest at a 45 degree angle (by standard anyway) when they are relaxed. Ears straight up means they are alert. A lot of dog's communication is with the position of their ears.


Argh OK, that makes sense. She's a very alert dog so I can understand why her ears are often sticking up lol  Just as I was typing the last few lines of my above post I looked over at Fern and her ears were to the sides more again (made me smile) she must of known what I was typing about lol 

I never knew dogs communicated with the position of their ears. How interesting!

Thanks for your help


----------



## ahra1284

it's also a show of just extreme emotion in general i think - bam's ears go back when he's super excited to see someone and when he's scared also. don't you love when their ears go back? i think it's adorable!


----------



## avbjessup

ahra1284 said:


> it's also a show of just extreme emotion in general i think - bam's ears go back when he's super excited to see someone and when he's scared also. don't you love when their ears go back? i think it's adorable!


Lily's ears go flat back when she's excited to see someone too. I just love it when that happens!! It's looks so cute!! Her whole body wiggeles as she wags her tail out of excitement!


----------



## CaliforniaHalo

I love chi's with their ears back. It so CUTE!


----------



## rcj1095

I love the ear thing. Lily's will literally go flat to her head when she's excited or running. I laugh so hard. She looks like a seal. Fern is such a doll. I love her ears!!!


----------

